# Best Header for a 2000 altima



## NismoTuner00 (Jan 15, 2008)

i just installed a weapon r intake, now im thinking about doing an exhaust i have a muffler on the car already, i think im going to run 2.25in pipe to the cat and then buy a header, the problem is i hear all kinds of rumors about the headers. So truely what is the best header to buy, stillen,obx, or other?


----------



## Altimate00 (Jan 17, 2008)

I bought an OBX 4-2-1 header off of eBay for about $150. The only problem I had w/ it, is that the flange on the bottom of the collector where it meets the down pipe, hits the engine... I had to grind down a cross rib on the lower part of the motor (sounds bad, but wasn't). All in all, it works. I chose the 4-2-1 from OBX because all the flanges match up to stock parts and there are 2 bungs for both O2 sensors... many only have one bung.


----------



## joowi-san (Oct 15, 2008)

are they State legal? or are there any CA state legal... but inexpensive?

thanks


----------



## ultamaflow (Oct 22, 2008)

If you got the $$, go stillen. No need to grind/mod for proper fitment..Got mines second hand and wooohoooo wht a difference. Also I think the other forum is has more activite on sales.


----------

